# Using what Mothernature gives you



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2007)

Well it’s cold here and I’m cooking….I’m having some issues getting the WSM up to temp…I think that the frozen sand in the pan is acting as a huge heat sink….



The temp



Brisket



The plan is to do a Brisket and a batch of banana pepper ABT’s (those are for dinner and as a pizza topping for tomorrow), then toss on a homemade Polish Sausage Fattie and maybe some eggs…I also did a batch of pickled sausage and  some pickled eggs….
I wish the rest of the area guys weren’t a bunch of  girls when it came to cooking in the cold…today would have been a good day for  a fire outside and a bottle of whiskey to share with the fellas…


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 3, 2007)

Looks like you have a good plan for some Dog Treats.  

Dude,
It is cold where you are.


----------



## oompappy (Feb 3, 2007)

You need to bring that sand inside the night before you cook or preheat it in the oven. I usually preheat my fire bricks to 200* on the cold day cooks like it's going to be this week.


----------



## Griff (Feb 3, 2007)

wittdog

We're in the middle of a heat wave. It's 10* warmer here (+27*) than where you're at.

Griff


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 3, 2007)

You go Dave....Show those bastards!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Feb 3, 2007)

Dang, you got that brisket COATED! Braver than me dave.....btw, it's 13* and sunny here  :P


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2007)

My neighbor stopped by for a few….



I thought about the sand last night…but I had a few to many…Jack and Cokes….didn’t think about the oven thing…thanks for the tip..Going to grill some strip steaks up in a bit as well...


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 3, 2007)

If we lived close that sounds like one hell of a day!
Way to keep them brewskis cold  
 8)


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 3, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> If we lived close that sounds like one hell of a day!
> *Way to keep them brewskis cold *
> 8)


Keeps em from freezing. It's an old Green Mountain trick that Cappy invented.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 3, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have snow down there


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 3, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never question the wisdom of the Morgan. 


What time are you expecting that brisket to get done?


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2007)

I was tailgating at a Bills game one time..we had to but our beers on the grill to keep them from freezing...it was like drinking beer slushies...


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 3, 2007)

You are a good neighbor Dave,  I'll keep that in mind incase I ever move to NY.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2007)

ABT’s are done…here are a few..man they are tasty…wonder how that brisket is going to taste…all that pepper juice and bacon fat dripping on it….  



No pics of the brisket..but it’s looking good…to cold to mess around with the lid off for to long…I think I prefer the banana pepper ABT’s they seem to have more zing then they Japs…


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 3, 2007)

Looking good Dave! I've got a couple of shoulders to throw on tonight. I grabbed the last 4 off the shelf at the supermarket and they ranged in size from 6.5 to 10 lbs. I'm gonna throw the big one on at 8:00 tonight and the others on around 9:30. Should come off in time to throw on 3 fatties that should be done in time for kick off! BTW, it's balmy down here, 28 degrees!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 3, 2007)

Mmmm ABT's. Those look great! No seepage.  

Your bacon? Or did you cheat?


----------



## cleglue (Feb 3, 2007)

ABTs look good.

The Southern Snow is now gone.  Going to wash the salt off the vehicles.

I may have to make some ABT later.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Mmmm ABT's. Those look great! No seepage.
> 
> Your bacon? Or did you cheat?


I cheated  
I'm having a hard time finding the bellies...but its on my list
Pit is at 245* Brisket at 160* ouside temp 15*
Steak for dinner tonight
Now that’s a good women…shoveling a path to the grill


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2007)

Rather than doing a plain old fatty I figured I would try the Scotch Egg that BTGG posted…..



This is a keeper…I can see it on a nice hard roll along with a mix of mayo, mustard and a pinch of cayenne…
Brisket is coming along..the weather is starting to get not nice….getting windy and starting to get a lake effect snow ban moving thru…nothing like snow with thunder and lighting…



Smoker temp 250* Brisket temp 175* outside temp…I really don’t want to know


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 3, 2007)

Dave that pic of the WSM looks awesome dude


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2007)

When the brisket is done I'm going to try to get one without the windbreak.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2007)

It's done just going to let it rest...and then it's time to slice and dice.....
I injected this brisket....It's just my .02 but anytime I've injected something it's cooked alot quicker than the stuff that hasn't been injected...I'm not talking about a small injection I pumped that bad boy up enough to make Myron Mixon proud.


----------



## cleglue (Feb 3, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> enough to make Myron Mixon proud.



Wittdog,

You are making me proud.  We don't have that kind of weather here but I'm sure I'd want to do the same thing.  I believe most of us here have the BBQ bug pretty BAD.  I had to save your snow WSM picture.

I have ABTs on the gasser as we speak.  I had some peppers left over from the other week.  I'm going to fry some shrimp and cheese sticks for supper.

The brisket looks great.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2007)

Done...good flavor...got a real kick spice wise...I think it was the injection...


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Feb 3, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like your dog is just like mine... 

Just a wating for the next shovel of snow to be thrown so he can jump into it in the air! 

My Chocolate Lab makes it tough to shovel the drive... if you don't throw snow AT her...she comes over and starts biting at the shovel when you're shoveling.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2007)

Man I spend all day doing the brisket..and you post about my dog :twisted:    
Yeah he's a pain to try to shovel around .....at least thats what my wife says


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Feb 3, 2007)

<hanginghead>... I'm sorry Dog.. It was hard to concentrate with my mouth watering from the pics of the brisket... plus from the looks of the last pic, it didn't look like you saved me any..  

That WAS a fine looking cook!...good job! thanks for the great pics!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> <hanginghead>... I'm sorry Dog.. It was hard to concentrate with my mouth watering from the pics of the brisket... plus from the looks of the last pic, it didn't look like you saved me any..
> 
> That WAS a fine looking cook!...good job! thanks for the great pics!


Just busting on ya...and cuz of all that you were my first deletion in the Sausage section   ...take that Puff..


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 3, 2007)

good looking brisket Dave!! Very nice smoke ring!  If it tastes as good as it looks, you're a happy man!!!


----------



## cleglue (Feb 3, 2007)

Excellent looking brisket!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah, what Larry said! Smoke ring looks great and I'll bet it even tasted better!


----------



## gator1 (Feb 3, 2007)

Dave,

Here's to being a BBQ hound, snow, no snow. no worries.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 3, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Smokey_Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a sausage section? [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May that horn stuffer make you more misreable then your first wife..


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 3, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've only had one wife and she's the best 
That horn stuffer is a son of a bi*!h though


----------



## Unity (Feb 3, 2007)

Mmm, that's the way brisket should look. Nice cook.    

--John  8)


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 3, 2007)

Good job Dave....as usual!!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 4, 2007)

The brisket looked very moist Dave.  You going to do something special with the point or did you just smoke a flat ?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 4, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> The brisket looked very moist Dave.  You going to do something special with the point or did you just smoke a flat ?



Sorry to answer for Dave, but I was talking to him on Yahoo earlier and it was indeed just a flat!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks good to me !!!!!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok like Larry said it was just a flat....I have a hard time finding packers around here....I trimmed all the fat off of the brisket....I used the I think Dallas Dandy Recipe from smoke and spice....I used Guiness as the beer of choice....I also added some beef broth to the mix...then I poured it thru a strainer so that the pieces of pepper wouldn't clog the injector...pumped the hell out of the brisket...(I injected it on an agles as to not leave needle tracks...let is sit overnight in the marinade and every few hours rubbed the brisket so that the injection would disperese better...then I took it out of the marinade...patted it down some and rubbed it with a beef rub..hope that answers everyones questions...


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 4, 2007)

If you trimmed "ALL" the fat off then the "Fat up or down" question is irrelevant.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 4, 2007)

Yep I trimmed just about "ALL" of the fat cap off..but I did have all the bacon and pepper juice dripping on the brisket....


----------



## john a (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice, very nicely done.


----------

